# Should Australian cricketer David Warner be sent home?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are allegations that Australian cricketer David Warner had an altercation with English cricket Joe Root. While Warner has been suspended by the Australian Cricket Board pending an investigation, should he be sent home and miss the Ashes Series in the UK if found guilty?

He is a potential match winner for Australia but he has also attracted a fair bit of controversy in the recent past as well.

All views welcomed.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It will be interesting to see if Australia can beat Sri Lanka tomorrow and stay in the Champions Trophy competition. Today's game between England and New Zealand was a bit of a nail biter towards the end and made great viewing - even if the UK weather tried to spoil it


----------

